# only Baby boomers will ace this quiz



## Prairie dog (Oct 27, 2021)

only Baby boomers will ace this quiz


Lots of questions.

https://explore.answerroot.com/only...llbg4zgiljumi2tcljzgvsgkllbmi4giobzha2gizrwha

Congratulations! You answered 86% correctly!​You are ranked:
Senior Quizzer


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations! You answered 92% correctly!​You are ranked:
Genius


----------



## Prairie dog (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow ,hollydolly....great job


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS! YOU ANSWERED 90% CORRECTLY!​You are ranked:
Genius


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

I am 72 and only received 86%


----------

